

Elon Musk on SpaceX's Goal: "To reduce the cost of human spaceflight by a factor of 100." - MikeCapone
http://michaelgr.com/2008/10/02/elon-musk-on-spacexs-goal/

======
DabAsteroid
The original source is here:

[http://www.esquire.com/features/75-most-influential/elon-
mus...](http://www.esquire.com/features/75-most-influential/elon-musk-1008)

Excerpt:

 _The next big moment will be life becoming multiplanetary, an unprecedented
adventure that would dramatically enhance the richness and diversity of our
collective consciousness. It would also serve as a hedge against the myriad--
and growing--threats to our survival. An asteroid or a supervolcano could
certainly destroy us, but we also face risks the dinosaurs never saw: An
engineered virus, nuclear war, inadvertent creation of a micro black hole, or
some as-yet-unknown technology could spell the end of us. Sooner or later, we
must expand life beyond our little blue mud ball--or go extinct._

